# SmallMouth Lures



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm looking to fish the LMR for Smallies and I was wondering what lures work best? Is it about the same for LM as it is SM?


----------



## tyoz98 (May 19, 2013)

Well in rivers go for more of a crayfish look. Those work the best because thats what usually the feed on In rivers. I would use about a 4ft crank in shallow rivers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Tthere's a good thread a while back called top 3 smallmouth baits or something like that. Id start there.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

inline spinners and tubes work best. dont be afraid to throw smaller buzzbaits and pop-r-s at em


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had good luck with the Rapala original minnow, wee craws, mepps spinners, jitterbugs close to and after dark and a white spinnerbaits if shad are around.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I went to dicks yesterday and got the red craw 2-3foot rap crank and some plastic craws The one in Eastgate was sold outta everything so I had to hunt around for theses. I'm crappie fishing today and tomorrow then gonna hit the LMR for the smallies!!My buddies kinda coned me into crappie fishin.

Thanks for the tips.. I'll post some pics for sure after my camping trip today. I'll be at Stonelick lake campground today and tomorrow. going to fish the dam some.. Anyone that wants to come and fish with us is welcome.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I used to get them on the rebel crawdad crank but I get bigger ones with tubes. I also used small spinnerbaits. Anything crayfish colored really but smaller. The bass pop r worked amazing last summer about this time. But the rapala minnows are really fun. Smallies absolutely crush those.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i used a white inline spinner at the hamilton dam


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Rebel craw and wee craws. Deadly.
Olive and brown tube jigs also worked pretty well.

Dan


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

beavers texas rigged with a bullet weight, stick baits, flukes, rebel craws, rooster tails, x-raps, big joshy swim baits


----------

